# Weekly Competition 2013-27



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R F U' F U F' U F'
*2. *R U2 F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U'
*3. *R' U F2 U' R' F2 R' U'
*4. *U' F U' R' F2 R' U R2 F2 U'
*5. *U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B D2 R2 B2 F' L2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 U F' U R' F L' F' R2 D' B2
*2. *F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 L' R B2 R D L F D2 R' F2 R B D R
*3. *D B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U B F2 R U2 R' B R B2 D'
*4. *L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 L R' B' U2 F U' L R' D
*5. *U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U L F L' B' R' U B D' U2 L

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Rw Uw2 Fw2 D' L B' Fw' F D' B Fw' F U R2 Fw2 U2 B D' Uw R2 D' U L Rw2 F' R Uw Rw' D2 U2 Fw Uw U L2 R2 B2 Fw2 F' D'
*2. *Fw F2 Uw2 Rw B L2 Uw' L2 B' R D2 B' F Rw' U' Rw2 B' L2 Rw2 R F D' Uw U' Rw B2 Fw2 D2 Rw Fw2 Rw R D2 U2 Rw2 D2 F2 U' L Rw'
*3. *F' U2 F' D' Fw L2 F L' U' B2 F' Rw2 F' U2 B U2 F2 R2 Uw Fw D U' L2 R' D R Fw2 F' Uw B' F' Rw U' F2 U2 B F2 Uw2 L' B
*4. *F2 L Uw' L2 Fw R' Fw2 F' Rw B Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 L' U Rw' B2 F' L2 D B Rw Fw2 Uw L' R2 Fw' F L2 D2 Uw' B Fw U' Rw' B' F' Rw Uw'
*5. *L' R2 B D' B' Rw F' U L2 R' Uw' Rw' R Uw R' Uw2 Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 B' F Rw2 R' D U Rw' B' Fw D B U' Rw B D' B' D2 F U2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' Bw' L2 B D Dw' Uw2 U' B2 Fw Uw2 F' D' Uw2 U L' R' Dw L B D' B2 Dw U' Fw' Rw2 Bw' U' Bw2 R' B Fw2 F2 L F D U' B' U B D' Bw2 Lw Rw' U' R' F D' L' Fw Dw L2 B2 U2 Fw Uw2 Fw' R Fw2 Lw2
*2. *Uw' B' Uw2 U2 B Lw2 R2 D2 Dw' Uw2 F Uw' Lw Dw' U B' L' Dw2 Bw' R B' L' Bw Fw F Rw U2 Lw2 B2 Uw' L' B F' U Lw2 R Bw' Dw2 U' B2 Bw' Fw2 U2 L2 Lw' D U2 B2 Uw' R' D2 B2 Bw2 D Uw2 Rw2 D' R Uw' Lw'
*3. *Bw L Bw L Dw2 R2 D2 R2 Dw2 Bw Fw Rw2 D' Dw2 F2 L' Rw2 U Lw' Rw2 B Dw Uw' U Rw2 Uw L2 D2 L' Lw R2 Bw' Fw L2 R' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' U Fw2 F2 D' Dw Lw' Bw2 Lw' B Fw2 F' Uw2 B D' Rw' F Uw' U' L D Lw2 Bw2
*4. *Rw2 Uw' F' Rw D' Rw' R Uw' F2 Uw2 L Lw' Rw2 F L U' Fw' Dw' U Lw2 Dw2 U2 B Rw U2 L2 R' Fw Rw' U2 R Uw' F' D Dw U B2 Bw L2 Uw' R Fw' Rw2 R' Bw D' Uw2 Lw' R' Fw R' Fw R' U' Bw L Lw2 R Uw2 F
*5. *R' F D' Dw Lw' B L2 Bw2 Rw2 R Bw' F' Rw F L2 F2 Dw Fw2 L2 Lw Rw2 Bw Fw2 F2 L Dw' F2 U2 L2 Rw' R Dw' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw B' Fw Uw2 Lw' Dw Fw2 R2 U B Uw Fw' Uw' Bw Lw B2 F' L Dw R Dw Bw Fw2 D' Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 2F2 2R' B D B 2B 2D' U' 2L 2B2 R 3F L' 2L' D B' U' L2 D2 3U B2 2R' F' 2R' R' B U' 3R 2R 2B' 2F R2 2F' 2L U2 3R2 B' 2U2 F R' F2 2U' 2R 2B2 2F F2 2U 2L2 3R2 3F2 2R 2D B' 3U 3F D2 B 2F2 F' 2U 2B' F R D2 R 2B U2 L R2
*2. *2B 3U L 3F 2U' F 2L' 3F 3R 2F' 2D 2U' 2L' R2 2D2 2L B' D' U' 3R2 2R2 3U' F D2 2U' 2L 3R2 R 2F F' 2L 2B 2F2 3U 2U 2B' 3F2 F' R2 B' 2L' 3R' R D 2L2 3R R2 B2 2B2 2F 2D2 3F' 3U' 2R' R 2F2 U' R 3F L 2L2 2D' 2R 2U' U' 2B U' 2R2 3U2 U
*3. *2L 3R 2F L2 3U B 3F2 2F F 2L2 D 2U F2 2U2 2L 2B' F 2R2 U' R 2B 3R' 2F2 F L2 2L2 3F2 2F2 F2 2D' 3R2 R2 2D L' 3R 2R' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 3R' D2 3U 2B' D2 B2 L' 2U' U 2B2 F L' 2L' 2F' D' 3F' 2D 3U 3R 2R2 3F2 3U 2B L2 2L2 F2 3R2 R2 2U'
*4. *U 3R D' 3U2 2F 2U2 U 2B2 2F' L' R' 2U' R' 3F' 2F2 2R' B D' R' U' B2 D' 2D2 2F F D' L 3U' 2B' 3F L2 2L' 2F L2 2L2 3F' L' 3R U2 2R2 2F' D 2B' F 2U2 2F U' 2B 2L2 B 2D2 L 2L' B2 F2 2D2 F' 2U2 3F' 2D 2R B2 2F' D' L 3R 2R2 R2 2D 2B2
*5. *2U2 L 3F' 3R 2R B2 U2 F 2D' R' D 2U' 2R2 2D2 B 2L R' 2B 2F2 2D2 3U2 L2 3R2 3U' 3F 2D' B2 D2 B 2L' 2R B' 3U U2 2B2 3F' D' 2U 3F2 2R F2 2D' 2L' 2U2 2L2 R2 2U' R2 2B' 2F U2 F L' 2F 2R2 U' B2 3R 2R' 2D2 L' 3R 2R D' 3U2 2B2 2D2 2U2 3F' 3U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F 2U2 U2 2F' U2 F2 2U2 3L' D B2 2R2 3D 3B' D' 3U' 3L' 2B 3F' D 2D 2U B 2U 2B2 2D' F2 3U2 3R' D' 3R D2 3D2 2F' 3U 2L2 2U2 3R' 3D' 3U' F2 3D' U2 3B 3R2 2D 3D U2 3L2 R 3D2 B2 2F' U' 3F D 2L' 3L2 2U 2R 3F' 3L 3B2 L' 3U' 3L2 2D' 3D U2 F 2R' R 3U2 3F2 2F' F2 2L' 3D2 F2 2L 3L2 3R2 2R2 R2 2D 2L 3R' 3D U B' 2R2 B' 2U2 2R' 3D' 2U2 B F' L 2L 3R
*2. *B' 3B2 2F' L2 3D2 R' B 2R 3D' 3L 2R' 2U 2R' B R2 B' D' 3D2 3F2 3D' 3B 3U F' 2L' 3B' 3F2 2L B L 2F L' 3B' 2F' 3L2 3D L2 2L2 D' 2U2 3B 3D 3F' D 2L 2U2 3F' 3D' 2R' 2B2 D' 2R2 2F2 D' 2L 3L D' 3F 3U2 2R2 3B2 3D2 3L' 2R' 2D2 U' L' 3R' R' 2U 3B 3R2 D' 2R 3D 3L2 2U 2B2 F2 D2 3D2 2U 2B' 3F 2D' B 3B2 3F 3D' 3U' 3L B' F R' D' 3L 3D2 2B2 L2 2U 2L'
*3. *2F' 3R 3F2 2F2 2D2 U2 B 3B2 2F2 2R' 3U 3R' 3D 3U' 3F' L2 3D' 3B2 F 3U 2L2 3R 3F2 2D 3D 3L R 3D' 3B' 2D 3U' 3B2 D2 2D2 3U U' 3L' D' 3L2 R 2F L' 3R2 R' D' 2U' L 2U U2 2L B 2F 3U2 B' 2L' 2R U 3B 2L2 3R2 3B U2 L' 2D U 2R' B' 3B 2L' 3U2 2U U L' 3D 2F' 3R2 3F2 D2 2D 3D2 2U2 U' 3B' 2L2 3D2 2U 2F L B' L' 3R' 2R' 3D 2F 3L2 2U2 3F' 2D2 3L2 2D'
*4. *R' B2 2B' 3B' 3F' 2L 3L' 2B 2D 2U2 U L 3R' 3D' 3U' 2U R D2 B2 2F R2 3B 2F 2L 2U2 B' 2B' 2R' 2F2 3L F2 2L 2R2 3U2 U2 2R2 3U2 3B' 3L' 3D 2U' 2L' 3D2 R' 2B2 3U' 3R R2 2B' 2F2 F' R 3U' 2B2 2D 3B' 2R D2 3D' 2B2 3L2 2D 2L 3B2 D 3R' 3D 3U 3L2 B' R 2B2 2F' R2 U 3R2 F 2R' 2U' 3R 2F 3R 2F2 3D L 2U2 2R 2D' 3B2 F' D 3F F 3U B2 3B2 3F' 2F 3L U
*5. *B 3F' L' 2L B 2F 3U2 2L' 3U' U' R D' 3B2 2F2 F' 3U2 2B 2F L' B2 2B 3B' 2F' F 3R2 2R B2 2U' L 2D2 2R' 2D2 2R 3D 2L' 3R B' L' 3B2 2R2 2B 3F' 3R2 2D 3U2 3L 3F2 2F U2 2R U' 3B' 2D2 3R 2D 2L2 3R' F 3D 2F' 2L B2 3B' 3U 2U2 3B' 3F2 2F 2R2 D2 F D' 3R2 R' D' 3U2 L 3F L' B2 D U2 3R' 2D2 3L' 3B2 2R2 2B 2F' 2L' B2 2B' 3R 2R2 D 3U 2U' 2R 3F R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' F2 R F R2 F' U F' U'
*2. *U R U F2 U' F2 U R2 U
*3. *F' R' U2 R U' R2 F U2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 U' R B' L U2 F' D2 R2 D' B' D2
*2. *R' L2 F L' U' D B L D R F2 U D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D'
*3. *B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L F R' U2 F' U B D L2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B D' Fw F2 Uw2 B2 Fw F2 L' Fw' F L R' Fw Uw' L F Uw2 U L Rw2 R2 B' Rw' Fw2 Uw' U Fw' U B2 Fw Uw2 U B D' B D Uw L2
*2. *B2 Fw2 F Rw' Uw Rw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw R D B U' L' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw' F L F' L2 Rw' D2 U2 L2 Rw D' R' F2 L2 B2 Rw2 D2 L' Rw2 Fw'
*3. *Fw2 F2 U' B2 U F' Rw2 D' Uw' B2 D Rw2 R2 B Fw2 D' Fw' Rw R2 B' F' D2 Fw R2 U2 F Uw' Rw' R2 B Rw' F Uw2 R' F Rw D2 Uw U2 B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' L Lw D' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw L' Lw2 B' Bw' U L2 R B2 Uw U2 L Uw2 R Fw' L F' Uw L2 Bw F2 Dw L R Fw' R2 Fw D F2 L2 U' B F2 L' Lw' B Dw' B' Bw' Dw' L2 Lw' Fw2 L2 Bw F Dw Fw Rw2 D' Bw2 L Dw'
*2. *Bw U2 Lw2 U Lw' R D U L R2 B2 Bw2 F L' Uw' Bw U2 Bw' D2 Rw' Dw' Uw' R' F' Uw U2 Lw Fw D2 U2 L2 Lw' Bw F Lw' B Fw' Rw B' Bw' R2 B Bw2 D Dw' U Bw2 Lw Bw2 Uw' B Fw' Uw2 R Uw2 Lw2 U' R' U' Fw
*3. *B Bw' L2 Fw2 Dw2 L' R2 B2 Bw' Lw2 D' Lw2 Bw2 Lw Bw' Lw' R B2 L' B Dw' F' Rw2 D2 Bw' R2 U' F' Uw L Lw R' Fw' Rw U B Fw' Lw' D Dw U' Rw Dw' Rw2 Dw' Rw U Lw' Rw D L Lw' Uw2 B2 Dw2 U R2 B Dw' Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 2L' 2D' 3R2 3U2 L2 3F 2L2 2D U2 2B' 2D2 U' 2B' F' 2U2 U 2B 2U' 2L' D 3U2 2U2 2L2 R2 D' 2R' R2 2B 3R' R2 U2 2L 2R' D2 U' 2F2 R 2U' F2 D' 3R2 B L' 2U 3F2 2D2 R2 B2 3F' F2 U 3F' 2U 2R D2 L 2L 2R' 2F' D 2D2 3F2 2F2 2L2 2R2 2D' 3U' 2U2 2L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L2 3R' 2B 3B 2D2 3D 3F2 L' 2D' L' 3B' U' L' 3F2 3D' 2L 3R2 2D 3D 2R' B2 2B' U 2R2 B2 3R' D2 R2 F R 3F2 2L2 3D2 2B2 2L 3B' 3U 2U 3B 3D' 3B2 U B2 3F2 3L2 D 3D2 L2 2R2 3D' 3R 2R2 3F' 3L2 2F' F 2D2 2B 2L D L 2D 3U2 U 3F2 D2 3U' 2U' U 2R 2B2 D 3U' B' 3B2 L2 2U U' 2B 2U' U' B2 3D2 3U B2 2B2 3F F2 R 2U2 2R' 3D 2U U2 B' 2B2 2F' 3R' B 3R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F D2 B U2 B F R2 D2 L2 D2 L U R2 U B2 R2 F' U
*2. *L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D L' B R' B2 F D2 R' U B' F2
*3. *F2 L' D R' B' U L D L B U2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U D2 B2 U' F2
*4. *U' D2 L' F2 R U2 D F' U D2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 R2 L F2
*5. *L2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F' U B2 F2 D2 F' D' L' U' B'
*6. *D' R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' D F' D2 L' U' F D' B2 R'
*7. *B2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 L R2 F' U R U' L' B R F U R'
*8. *R2 B D L' F2 B' D R B' D' F' U2 R2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F D2 R2
*9. *U' R' U2 D2 F U2 D L' F' D' F' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 F R2 F L2
*10. *B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B' D R' F2 L U2 B R' F2 U'
*11. *D2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F' R B' D B' D' L' R B' R U
*12. *U L2 F' U' B' D2 R U B2 L' D L2 U R2 B2 L2 D F2 B2 D
*13. *U L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' D B2 R' D2 F' D' F' U'
*14. *L2 U D2 L2 U L F2 D B R2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L' U2 B2
*15. *B2 D F R L2 D2 R2 D R2 L F U2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 B U2
*16. *D' B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F U' B2 F' R U' R2 U R' U
*17. *D U B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R' U2 B D L2 B' R2 U B2 F2
*18. *U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 F R B R D' B2 F' U2 R F2
*19. *F' D' R F L B2 U B' L B' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 R D2 B2
*20. *B2 D U' F2 D L2 R2 D2 L' B R' B F U B2 U' R D' F2
*21. *F L' U R' B U F B2 U' F' L' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R F2 D2 R
*22. *R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B' U F2 L' U2 B2 U L R'
*23. *U2 R U2 L U2 R' U2 B2 U2 L R U' B2 R2 F U' B' R B2 F2 D'
*24. *D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' F' D2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 R U2 B U' R2 D F'
*25. *L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' L U L D F D L' R' F' L'
*26. *R2 D2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 R U F' L F' L2 D L2 R B
*27. *F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F U2 F2 L2 R' B' U2 F U L D' L2 R B F'
*28. *D2 F U2 F2 L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F' D' U' B' L' B' D2 L D2 F2 U
*29. *B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' U' R2 U' B2 F D2 U2 R' U' F' D2 R' B2
*30. *R2 U' R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' R2 D2 U' B D F L F' R2
*31. *R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U B2 U B2 L D2 R D' B U' L2 U2 B
*32. *R2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 U' R B U' B F L2 D L F R'
*33. *R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 U R F R' D' L2 B' R B2 U2
*34. *U F U2 F' U2 B' L' D' R F R D2 L D2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 L B2
*35. *L2 R2 B R2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' U L' R' D2 B' D U2 F2 L2 F'
*36. *F' R' D2 R L D' B2 D' F R' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D
*37. *B R B2 U' F2 R U' F D' F2 L2 D2 F' B' R2 U2 F D2 B' L2
*38. *B D2 F D2 R2 L2 D' F' R B R2 U2 F2 U R2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 B2
*39. *U2 B2 F2 L B2 R B2 R' F2 R2 B2 D L B U B L F D2 B'
*40. *D B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 F' R B' R' U' F' D U' B' R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F U' B2 D2 R F2 R' F L U'
*2. *U' B2 D L2 B2 D R2 U2 R F D F L2 R2 B' F2 U F' U
*3. *R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F' R F L' B R' F L2 D' L2
*4. *F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' U F2 U B D R U F R' B' U' R B2
*5. *U F2 D' R2 D' U R2 U' F2 U R F' D R2 F2 L' B' D' R2 F2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D' L B' U2 R D2 B U D2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 R2 L' B2 U2
*2. *B2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B L2 R' F' R F L D' L2 F'
*3. *D2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 F D L' U' L' D' R' B D L
*4. *F2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 U B' D2 R' F U2 F' D' L B R' F
*5. *R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 B' D2 B' D' B2 R U2 L' F2 D' L' F' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F' L D2 L2 D B L2 U' B R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 D2
*2. *B2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F R B L' B F' D' L R' U'
*3. *L2 D2 F R2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 F' U2 L' R' F2 R' D U2 B' R2 F' U'
*4. *B L U2 D2 B U' F' D2 B' U2 R B2 R F2 R' F2 L' U2 L U2
*5. *F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D2 U' R' F2 R2 B2 D L2 F D2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L2 B L2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R2 D L2 R2 B' L B' D R' U2 L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F' U' R U' R F U2
*3. *L2 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F R B2 F2 D2 R' U L F2
*4. *Fw U' Fw F L2 U' Rw' D2 L2 F2 D L' B' Fw' R' Fw' D' B' U L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' Uw U' R' D' R' Fw' D' B2 F L Rw2 Uw L R Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F U' F' U2 F' U2 F' R' U2
*3. *U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 F R2 B2 D' F R' D U' B F
*4. *Fw D' U B2 Rw2 U' F R' F2 U B2 R' Uw B2 Uw L2 D' U2 Fw L F' R2 B' R U' F' Rw' Uw' Fw L' R' Fw2 D R2 Uw' L Rw' R2 D2 U
*5. *D2 L Lw2 Rw2 R Fw' Lw Bw F L Uw B Fw2 F D' Bw' Dw' Uw U2 R' D Dw' Lw B Lw F' Uw2 B' R' Uw' U2 L' F' D Fw F2 Uw U B L2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw Bw D Uw' U B2 Dw L Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 L F' Uw2 L B2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' U' L R' U R B L l r' b' u'
*2. *B' U L' U B R' U' B' l' r' b u
*3. *R U B' L' B' U R L' r'
*4. *U R U' R L' U B R' L' l'
*5. *L U' B L B' R L' U r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(1, -3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (3, 0)
*4. *(0, 5) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 6) / (-2, 5) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (-5, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' D' U D R' L'
*2. *R' L D R U D' R' L'
*3. *L U R U' L U' R L'
*4. *D U' R' D L' R D' U R
*5. *L U' D L U D L


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 2, 2013)

The website isn't updating. It still thinks it's week 26.
Might as well use forum submission.
3x3: (24.15), 19.81, 22.27, 23.04, (19.19) = 21.71
5x5: 3:41.81, (3:44.23), (3:32.29), 3:34.69, 3:43.62 = 3:40.04 (PB!)
Pyraminx: (21.79), 15.47, (12.79), 14.34, 14.67 = 14.83 (PB by 1 hundredth of a second!)
Pretty satisfied with these solves.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 2, 2013)

Your website isnt working for me, I'm only gonna post on the thread I think (I entered all times then they dissapeared, tried again and almost near the end my browser crashed when I updated).

Wasn't in the mood to solve my big cubes today (5-7).

2x2x2
1. 6.08
2. 7.58
3. 8.65
4. 8.28
5. 4.97

3x3x3
1. 27.82
2. 23.68
3. 24.67
4. 26.40
5. 21.27

4x4x4
1. 1:46.65
2. 2:08.43
3. 2:42.68
4. 2:04.91
5. 1:59.84

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. 1:12.33
2. 1:51.57
3. 1:33.41

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 1.50
2. 1.98
3. 1.88
4. 1.76
5. 1.57

Clock
I don't understand the clock notation you used... It isn't like WCA, (I think, probably wrong) but I think I read different in the regulations.
Anywho I can't do your scrambles xD Oh well

3x3x3 One Handed
1. 51.68
2. 39.12
3. 48.90
4. 56.48
5. 49.16

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2:52.36

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. 5:52.38
2. 3:48.92
3. 5:35.37

Skewb
1. 36.87
2. 26.94
3. 33.70
4. 37.96
5. 39.18

PyraMinx
1. 46.29
2. 28.66
3. 27.85
4. 33.29
5. 23.52
Haven't touched this puzzle in forever! Used to be sub 10! Dang

Square-1
1. 1:25.07
2. 1:26.06
3. 1:43.71
4. 1:38.32
5. 1:29.74

Thanks for doing this, it's really shown me what WCA events I've been slacking off in and need to work on.
And... 3BLD PR! Yay!


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 2, 2013)

*5x5x5BLD:* 15:10.36 DNS DNS


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 2, 2013)

*2x2* - (2.59), 7.34, 7.30, (8.10), 4.74 = *6.46*
*3x3* - 17.41, 19.82, 17.79, (16.36), (20.16) = *18.34*
*4x4* - 1:18.68, 1:19.68, 1:22.41, (1:33.34), (1:15.86) = *1:20.26*
*5x5* - 2:32.40, (2:20.21), 2:41.97, (2:45.15), 2:24.30 = *2:32.89*
*6x6* - 5:24.41, (5:23.95), 6:31.40, 5:48.46, DNF = *5:54.76*
*7x7* - 8:17.29, (7:54.66), 8:15.01, 8:11.71, (9:26.76) = *8:14.67*
*2BLD* - DNF, 28.43, 47.43 = *28.43*
*4BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNS = *DNF*
*OH* - 40.30, 33.49, (42.84), 41.26, (29.10) = *38.35*
*Feet* - 2:36.34, 3:25.25, 2:50.36, (3:26.28), (2:21.24) = *2:57.32*
*2-4 Relay* - *1:54.30*
*2-5 Relay* - *4:25.22*
*Clock* - (14.22), (18.47), 15.75, 16.26, 16.61 = *16.21*
*Megaminx* - 4:19.43, (5:42.85), 4:05.94, 4:58.40, (3:48.90) = *4:27.92*
*Pyraminx* - 9.82, 9.93, (11.71), (8.18), 11.53 = *10.43*
*FMC* - *56*


Spoiler



Scramble - F2 L2 B L2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R2 D L2 R2 B' L B' D R' U2 L'

2x2 block - U2 F' R' B U2 B' L2 D (8)
2x3 block - R2 F' U' R' U F' (6)
3rd pair - B' R B U2 B U2 B' R' U2 R (10)
F2L - U F' U F U' F' U' F (8)
OLL - L U L' U' L U' L' B' U' B L U L (13)
PLL - D F' U F' U' F D' L2 B' U B (11)


----------



## Ollie (Jul 2, 2013)

*3BLD*: DNF DNF DNF
*4BLD*: DNF DNF DNF
*5BLD*: 6:00.99[2:20], DNF, DNF  There were a few memory lapses in there too, so could've/would've/should've been slightly faster.
*Multi BLD*: DNF


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD*: 6:00.99[2:20], DNS, DNS  There were a few memory lapses in there too, so could've/would've/should've been slightly faster.


You're getting very fast now :O


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 2, 2013)

*2x2 : *3.53, (6.49), 5.70, 4.08, (2.91) = *4.44*
*3x3 : *(19.38), 17.55, (16.46), 18.27, 18.30 = *18.04*
*4x4 : *1:18.84, 1:07.82, (1:04.88), (1:21.89), 1:09.63 = *1:12.10*
*5x5 : *(2:08.97), (1:56.28), 2:07.30, 2:05.11, 2:01.37 = *2:04.59*
*6x6 : *3:27.54, 3:19.67, (3:10.70), 3:29.48, (3:40.37) = *3:25.56*
*7x7 : *(4:38.94), (5:01.81), 4:56.64, 5:01.51, 4:54.76 = *4:57.63*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, 45.13, DNF = *45.13*
*3x3 BLD : *
*4x4 BLD : *
*5x5 BLD : *DNF (33:50)
*Multi BLD : *
* OH : *58.75, 57.60, (42.32), (1:01.97), 53.47 = *56.60*
*MTS : *(1:09.51), 1:01.68, 54.16, 54.31, (48.39) = *56.72*
*2-4 relay : 1:34.63*
*2-5 relay : 3:51.60*
*Megaminx : *1:48.37, 1:57.87, (1:58.66), (1:41.20), 1:51.79 = *1:52.68*
*Pyraminx :* 6.37, 6.13, (4.03), 6.48, (6.54) = *6.33*
*Square-1 : *34.08, (DNF), (27.60), 39.32, 36.77 = *36.72*
*Skewb : *


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 3, 2013)

*3x3x3: * (17.89), 17.76, (13.18), 17.15, 16.04 = *16.98*


----------



## mande (Jul 4, 2013)

2x2: 3.55, (3.10), (5.25), 4.68, 3.71 = 3.98
lol
3x3: 14.56, 15.64, (12.84), (16.01), 15.70 = 15.30
4x4: 1:14.45, 1:12.95, 1:11.72, (1:15.99), (1:10.36) = 1:13.04
5x5: 2:37.89, 2:26.34, (2:24.29), (2:40.72), 2:40.23 = 2:34.82
3x3 OH: 29.32, 30.19, 31.40, (26.49), (31.96) = 30.30

3x3 BLD: DNF(1:10.20)[26.58], 1:13.38[29.98], DNF(1:17.40)[21.49] = 1:13.38
5x5 BLD: DNF(14:51.40)[7:49.23], DNF(16:33.08)[7:52.80], DNF(15:29.00)[7:05.73] = DNF


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 5, 2013)

*3X3X3*: 25.79 24.07 (28.25) (23.12) 25.62 = *25.16*


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 6, 2013)

3x3: (9.68), DNF, 9.98, 11.35, 9.86 = 10.40
OH: (20.83), 18.85, 20.11, 17.57, (14.90) = 18.84


----------



## Dene (Jul 7, 2013)

*3x3:* 16.52, 14.82, (16.60), 16.45, (12.84) = 15.93
*4x4:* (DNF), 1:14.23, (53.04), 54.69, 1:06.28 = 1:05.07
*5x5:* (1:30.95), 1:34.68, 1:35.99, 1:40.90, (1:48.12) = 1:37.19
*6x6:* (3:17.59), 3:33.88, (4:05.14), 3:24.10, 3:25.72 = 3:27.90
*7x7:* 5:13.59, 4:51.41, 5:11.32, (5:31.61), (4:30.11) = 5:05.44
*OH:* 37.17, 34.14, (DNF), (30.04), 37.35 = 36.22
*Megaminx:* 2:19.79, 1:57.75, (2:21.42), (1:55.84), 2:10.33 = 2:09.29
*Pyraminx:* 12.21, (12.66), 10.45, (9.11), 9.26 = 10.64
*Square-1:* 28.11, (35.50), 26.19, (24.52), 27.99 = 27.43


----------



## cc9tough (Jul 7, 2013)

2x2: (3.51), 4.79, (6.15), 5.78, 4.38 Avg. = 4.98
3x3: 20.55, 20.28, (19.34), (21.24), 20.50 Avg. = 20.44
4x4: 1:29.39, (1:30.98), 1:29.48, (1:23.67), 1:24.97 Avg. = 1:27.95
5x5: 2:43.18, 2:43.15, 2:46.95, (2:37.63), (2:51.35) Avg. = 2:44.43
6x6: 5:05.09, 4:46.21, 4:40.59, (5:20.82),(4:38.80) Avg. = 4:50.63
7x7: (8:58.38), (7:30.23), 7:58.14, 8:26.81, 8:16.67 Avg. = 8:13.87
2x2 BLD: 57.21, 54.80, (32.78) =32.78
3x3 BLD: 4:13.82, (2:50.75), DNF = 2:50.75
4x4 BLD: (17:48), DNF, DNF = 17:48
5x5 BLD: 35:06, (30:50), DNF = 30:50
Multi BLD: 4/5 (32:09)
3x3 OH: 41.72, 44.14, (40.61), 44.97, (45.76) Avg. = 43.61
3x3 with Feet: (1:17.31), 1:33.31, 1:23.61, 1:33.07, (1:44.15) Avg. = 1:30.00
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:36.63, 1:31.29, (1:49.93), 1:33.01, (1:30.46) Avg. = 1:33.64
FMC: 40
2-3-4 Relay: 1:55.23
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:47.49
Clock: 20.86, 20.04, (24.33), 20.49, (19.27) Avg. = 20.46
Megaminx: (1:42.64), 1:43.75, (1:49.49), 1:43.45, 1:47.07 Avg. = 1:44.76
Pyraminx: 9.67, 11.01, 8.74, 9.13, 9.72 Avg. = 9.50
Square-1: 1:17.64, 1:26.70, 53.34, 1:12.45, 1:29.88 Avg. = 1:18.93
Skewb: 37.75, 38.73, 27.33, 30.91, 35.62 Avg. = 34.76


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 8, 2013)

Can magic and master magic please be taken out of this competition, I know that it was still an event not too long ago, but its just so stupid.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 8, 2013)

Skewb, 2BLD, relays, MTS are not official events either so by your definition they are stupid too.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 8, 2013)

I think his point is that magic and master magic are kind of stupid events, hence why the WCA removed them as official events. However, I believe that the WCA should add 2BLD as an official event.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 9, 2013)

Contest result: the closest contest for a long time
congratulations to mitch123, stevecho816 and mycube

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.19 mitch1234
 2.79 CuberMan
 2.96 Sebastien
 2.97 stevecho816
 2.99 Lapinsavant
 3.19 riley
 3.27 TheDubDubJr
 3.62 sukjae
 3.68 yuxuibbs
 3.98 mande
 4.01 googlebleh
 4.29 mycube
 4.30 FinnGamer
 4.44 bacyril
 4.44 legoanimate98
 4.72 uvafan
 4.82 Iggy
 4.98 cc9tough
 5.23 vcuber13
 5.28 bh13
 5.73 blairubik
 5.73 Schmidt
 6.46 DuffyEdge
 6.78 Mike Hughey
 7.08 Gordon
 7.31 MaikeruKonare
 7.34 Mikel
 17.30 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.50 stevecho816
 10.10 riley
 10.40 Tao Yu
 10.92 CuberMan
 10.98 mitch1234
 12.79 googlebleh
 13.13 mycube
 13.40 FinnGamer
 13.50 uvafan
 13.52 yuxuibbs
 14.00 TheDubDubJr
 14.42 vcuber13
 15.22 legoanimate98
 15.30 mande
 15.38 Iggy
 15.93 Dene
 16.27 Mikel
 16.63 blairubik
 16.98 immortalchaos29
 18.04 bacyril
 18.27 bh13
 18.31 sej64
 18.34 DuffyEdge
 20.44 cc9tough
 20.91 cytokid101
 21.55 Mike Hughey
 21.71 Spaxxy
 23.32 Schmidt
 23.77 roxer9918
 24.92 MaikeruKonare
 25.16 MarcelP
 26.23 LucasSVK
 31.92 Gordon
 38.08 SorcererPenguin
 43.00 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 44.50 mitch1234
 46.56 stevecho816
 46.67 CuberMan
 47.96 riley
 51.25 mycube
 55.82 googlebleh
 55.91 FinnGamer
 57.51 vcuber13
 1:02.10 Iggy
 1:05.07 Dene
 1:11.27 yuxuibbs
 1:12.10 bacyril
 1:13.04 mande
 1:16.07 bh13
 1:20.26 DuffyEdge
 1:22.24 legoanimate98
 1:24.92 uvafan
 1:27.95 cc9tough
 1:31.51 Mike Hughey
 1:32.36 Spaxxy
 1:51.06 Schmidt
 2:04.39 MaikeruKonare
 2:33.94 MatsBergsten
 2:50.72 Gordon
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:26.63 mitch1234
 1:30.45 stevecho816
 1:34.99 mycube
 1:37.19 Dene
 1:40.33 riley
 2:00.33 FinnGamer
 2:04.59 bacyril
 2:07.58 Iggy
 2:08.78 legoanimate98
 2:11.29 googlebleh
 2:24.21 Mike Hughey
 2:26.35 yuxuibbs
 2:32.89 DuffyEdge
 2:34.82 mande
 2:44.43 cc9tough
 3:40.04 Spaxxy
 3:56.63 Schmidt
 4:43.19 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:38.32 mitch1234
 2:41.45 stevecho816
 3:02.31 mycube
 3:25.56 bacyril
 3:27.90 Dene
 3:42.79 legoanimate98
 4:43.06 yuxuibbs
 4:50.63 cc9tough
 5:54.76 DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(9)

 3:55.32 stevecho816
 3:59.72 mitch1234
 4:22.44 mycube
 4:57.64 bacyril
 5:05.44 Dene
 5:33.11 legoanimate98
 8:13.87 cc9tough
 8:14.67 DuffyEdge
 DNF Lapinsavant
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 18.84 Tao Yu
 19.09 yuxuibbs
 19.32 mitch1234
 19.48 CuberMan
 19.99 stevecho816
 22.76 riley
 23.36 uvafan
 23.49 mycube
 26.92 googlebleh
 30.30 mande
 31.44 Iggy
 34.81 legoanimate98
 35.78 FinnGamer
 36.22 Dene
 38.35 DuffyEdge
 43.61 cc9tough
 44.03 sej64
 45.21 Mikel
 49.54 blairubik
 49.91 MaikeruKonare
 56.61 bacyril
 57.09 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:30.00 cc9tough
 2:18.30 riley
 2:57.32 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 16.13 riley
 16.24 Iggy
 22.53 Mike Hughey
 28.43 DuffyEdge
 28.88 Lapinsavant
 29.33 MatsBergsten
 32.78 cc9tough
 45.13 bacyril
 54.65 Schmidt
 1:12.33 MaikeruKonare
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 46.71 riley
 1:03.90 sej64
 1:05.63 Iggy
 1:11.40 Mike Hughey
 1:13.38 mande
 1:16.68 Mikel
 1:23.18 MatsBergsten
 1:36.27 mycube
 2:48.20 uvafan
 2:50.75 cc9tough
 3:48.92 MaikeruKonare
 5:05.47 hfsdo
 DNF legoanimate98
 DNF blairubik
 DNF Lapinsavant
 DNF okayama
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF Ollie
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 7:02.52 Mike Hughey
 7:22.12 MatsBergsten
 8:24.93 riley
17:48.00 cc9tough
 DNF Iggy
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF okayama
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF Ollie
 DNF DuffyEdge
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:00.99 Ollie
12:45.94 Mike Hughey
14:32.58 MatsBergsten
15:10.36 cmhardw
30:50.00 cc9tough
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Mikel
 DNF mande
 DNF bacyril
 DNF DuffyEdge
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

10/10 (51:14)  mycube
10/12 (55:30)  Mike Hughey
4/5 (32:09)  cc9tough
2/4 ( 6:36)  riley
0/2 ( 2:00)  Ollie
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 56.72 bacyril
 1:33.64 cc9tough
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 58.90 mitch1234
 1:02.01 riley
 1:05.77 stevecho816
 1:13.39 mycube
 1:20.61 vcuber13
 1:21.38 googlebleh
 1:21.67 legoanimate98
 1:22.43 FinnGamer
 1:30.37 yuxuibbs
 1:34.63 bacyril
 1:54.30 DuffyEdge
 1:55.23 cc9tough
 1:59.94 bh13
 2:46.27 Schmidt
 2:52.36 MaikeruKonare
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:31.58 mitch1234
 2:49.52 mycube
 2:49.84 stevecho816
 3:10.29 riley
 3:20.32 FinnGamer
 3:33.36 legoanimate98
 3:38.80 yuxuibbs
 3:51.60 bacyril
 4:25.22 DuffyEdge
 4:47.49 cc9tough
*Magic*(4)

 0.97 mitch1234
 1.13 yuxuibbs
 1.74 MaikeruKonare
 3.34 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.89 mitch1234
 3.75 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 20.08 Schmidt
 34.76 cc9tough
 36.18 MaikeruKonare
*Clock*(8)

 8.03 Sebastien
 8.97 Perff
 10.31 Iggy
 14.20 mitch1234
 14.30 yuxuibbs
 16.21 DuffyEdge
 20.46 cc9tough
 25.53 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.68 mitch1234
 5.58 Iggy
 6.33 bacyril
 6.62 stevecho816
 6.92 Sebastien
 7.32 CuberMan
 7.59 Lapinsavant
 7.95 vcuber13
 9.39 TheDubDubJr
 9.51 cc9tough
 9.96 yuxuibbs
 10.20 riley
 10.43 DuffyEdge
 10.64 Dene
 11.52 legoanimate98
 14.83 Spaxxy
 15.60 Schmidt
 29.93 MaikeruKonare
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:36.31 stevecho816
 1:44.76 cc9tough
 1:52.68 bacyril
 2:09.29 Dene
 2:17.22 mycube
 2:36.03 Lapinsavant
 2:48.22 legoanimate98
 3:20.34 FinnGamer
 4:27.92 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(8)

 18.02 obatake
 27.43 Dene
 27.79 mitch1234
 33.04 Iggy
 36.72 bacyril
 40.47 stevecho816
 1:18.93 cc9tough
 1:31.37 MaikeruKonare
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

28 Sebastien
29 irontwig
32 mycube
32 okayama
34 sz35
37 sej64
37 Mike Hughey
40 cc9tough
42 stevecho816
52 yuxuibbs
56 DuffyEdge

*Contest results*

244 mitch1234
242 stevecho816
240 mycube
232 riley
215 cc9tough
177 Iggy
174 bacyril
165 yuxuibbs
156 Mike Hughey
144 legoanimate98
142 DuffyEdge
135 CuberMan
128 FinnGamer
126 Dene
120 googlebleh
118 mande
92 uvafan
89 MatsBergsten
86 vcuber13
75 Sebastien
66 Lapinsavant
65 TheDubDubJr
65 sej64
63 Schmidt
62 Tao Yu
61 MaikeruKonare
54 Mikel
49 bh13
45 blairubik
41 Ollie
34 Spaxxy
23 sukjae
21 okayama
20 immortalchaos29
20 irontwig
17 Gordon
17 sz35
16 cmhardw
14 cytokid101
12 hfsdo
12 obatake
10 roxer9918
9 Perff
8 MarcelP
7 LucasSVK
5 SorcererPenguin


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 9, 2013)

My 3x3 result is actually 10.40, sorry. I accidentally put 0.06 instead of DNF. (I pressed the spacebar twice and DNF'd it on qqtimer, but when I edited it I accidentally edited it to 0.06)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 9, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> My 3x3 result is actually 10.40, sorry. I accidentally put 0.06 instead of DNF. (I pressed the spacebar twice and DNF'd it on qqtimer, but when I edited it I accidentally edited it to 0.06)


Thanks, the program should have noticed! Now it is corrected .


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 9, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> the program should have noticed!


Actually I think it was all my fault, because it was literally 9.68, (0.06), 9.98 before I noticed and edited. I don't think there is a problem with your program 

Thanks very much for fixing it though


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 14, 2013)

How does the point system work?


----------



## mycube (Jul 14, 2013)

Mats answered this some weeks ago 



> 1. One point for each competitor you beat in each event.
> (So it is much better to be number three in an event with 20 competitors than win an event with just a few).
> 
> 2. Points just for participating in each event. Those points range from 1-13, depending on how hard/time-consuming the events are.
> So one point for Magic / MM & 2x2, two points for 3x3 up to more than ten for events like FMC and 6x6 BLD.


----------

